
How to Train an Autopilot (Donkey Car) - mch82
http://docs.donkeycar.com/guide/train_autopilot/
======
mch82
I’ve read this guide & would like to use this as an exercise for college
students. However, I don’t have a background in AI. Can anyone provide insight
into how the driving skill of the AI will be impacted by the following?

1\. The shape/length/complexity of the track that is used to collect training
data

2\. The quality of the training data, for example how well the human drives
the car while recording the data

3\. The choice of Keras model from these options:
[http://docs.donkeycar.com/parts/keras/](http://docs.donkeycar.com/parts/keras/)

Edit to add additional context: I’d like the students to build some intuition
about how these factors will impact the AI training process so that they are
able to propose an economical training plan. These will be industrial
engineering students, so they’ll be focused on improving the training & car
assembly processes rather than the software engineering behind AI.

Thanks!

